
Kim Dotcom permitted to livestream his appeal against extradition on Youtube - eadz
http://www.radionz.co.nz/news/national/312095/dotcom-given-go-ahead-to-livestream-appeal
======
syastrov
"Kim Dotcom's extradition appeal will be livestreamed, however all footage
must be removed from the internet after the hearing ends."

The judge obviously doesn't know how the Internet works, but I applaud his
efforts.

~~~
thevardanian
Just hit the delete button from youtube, and it's gone. What are you talking
about.

~~~
JokoX
Are you so naive? Someone will capture it, and a few minutes later it's
everywhere...

~~~
S_Daedalus
...You do know that was the joke he was making, right?

~~~
wickedlogic
... once he gets the joke, he can delete your comment about him not getting
the joke also. The internet should totally work this way. :)

~~~
colejohnson66
Right to be forgotten?

~~~
S_Daedalus
Abstract rights have a terrible history of implementation. See, "Right to
life, liberty, and the pursuit of happiness."

Rights are nice ideas which are only as meaningful as they are enforced by
people with power.

------
_up
Livestream Link:
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCw7XhgJhQDHkVrJjiw4CONg/liv...](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCw7XhgJhQDHkVrJjiw4CONg/live)

~~~
eadz
Clarification: Live Now!

------
DarkLinkXXXX
So, how will I be able to watch it?

~~~
daveloyall
Check @kimdotcom on twitter for that answer and post here if you find out. (I
try to keep my at-work browsing mostly technical! (: )

------
AstroJetson
For people that watch it will be two thoughts. First will be the amazing
number of things the prosecution will say that can't be proved, but they throw
them out there to see what will stick. Second is how very boring court trials
really are.

------
Jerry2
Has anyone been following this trial? What are the odds that he'll be able to
beat the extradition?

If he's extradited, he's probably facing a decade in some US prison :(

~~~
Terr_
I'm hardly satisfied with the US copyright regime, but I'm not going to shed
any tears for Kim Kimble given his long history of other frauds and scams.

Unfortunately, a portion of his fans either don't seem to be aware of that
history, or they choose to overlook because they're wishing for some kind of
"stick it to the man" underdog.

~~~
eadz
Apart from the character at the center, this has to be one of the most
interesting court cases in recent times, most definitely the most interesting
in New Zealand. Just a few of the things that have happened:

* military style raid in New Zealand ( that turned out to be illegal )

* Illegal spying ( and then winning the right to sue the NZ five eyes spy agency )

* copyright infringement is generally not extraditable so extra charges to make the offence extraditable, e.g. conspiracy

* attempts to stop legal defence through seizure of assets, some of which were eventually were won back

Wikipedia article about the case for more info & references :
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Megaupload_legal_case](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Megaupload_legal_case)

------
Terr_
Ah yes, Kim Schmitz, AKA Kim Kimble, AKA Kim Dotcom -- Professional narcissist
and scammer for over 20 years.

What do you think he'll change his name to next time he needs to run another
scam or fleece some investors?

~~~
ashurov
it is not really about the person in this case, but about the case (no pun
intended). US gov overreached where normal due process should have taken its
course.

~~~
Terr_
If it's not really about him, then why did he petition to live-stream his own
extradition hearing?

The actual legal aspects of the case are easy to record, this is all about
creating media-exposure for his personal "brand" and agenda.

~~~
jaredklewis
You don't get it. Kim is an asshat, fine, granted. No one is arguing against
that.

But I don't think it's a good idea for us to throw away our rights just so one
asshat gets what is coming to him.

~~~
Terr_
How does running a private delayed-stream of court hearing have anything to do
with the "our rights" you're concerned about?

This whole brouhaha was never about bringing video equipment into a courtroom
for publicity.

